# Equipment Question



## Excalibur (Oct 27, 2004)

Ok -- I've been fishing for almost 30 years now with a variety of equipment but have yet to figure out the practical use of the switch I commonly find on the back of most spinning reels.

Hopefully someone here will know the one I'm talking about -- when set one way, it allows you to reel in normally and engages the anti-reverse. When set the otherway, anti-reverse is disengaged and you can operate the reel handle backwards.

What is this switch commonly called and how is it typically used ? Under what situations would you flip the switch ?

Just curious.

Thanks,
Mark


----------



## FL FISHERMAN (Sep 30, 2002)

I have seen peple use it when they are fighting fish real close to the boat. They used it to give the fish a little line when needed. I call it the antireverse switch but I am sure it has a technical term. I have yet to use it myself.


----------



## Orest (Jul 28, 2003)

*I use it sometimes*

when I am ready to cast and realize the lead is the wrong position, just switch the lever over and let the lead drop down a little, or when I dead stick the rod and I need to lower the hook to bait it, I use it.


----------



## Green Cart (May 14, 2002)

*OREST Me, too*

Yeah! When I put my rod back in the spike for rebaiting, I sometimes turn the anti-reverse switch off to let the rig come down. But I have to be careful about letting the rig down too fast or I will get a bird nest.

Excalibur - like you said, I have been aware of this feature for 50 years. The only other use was when I was trolling for largemouth bass in Florida was when I might turn the anti-reverse switch off instead of opening the bail to let the lure go out further. Likewise with letting the minnow on a float go out further when fishing for flounder from Ocean City bridge.

I am just thinking. You know - you heard of many rods jumping out of the spike into the water when a big fish (usually a stupid cownose ray) strikes. I am thinking that maybe that can be prevented by turning off the anti-reverse similar to leaving the conventional reel in free spool and turning the clicker on. But like I said above, I am afraid that I might wind up with a huge bird nest if the big fish does not jerk smoothly.

Have anyone tried this? I might try that later this year when the weather gets warmer.


----------



## Excalibur (Oct 27, 2004)

*Hi Greencart*

Instead of leaving the antireverse disengaged, I saw a pretty good tip while cruising around the carp angler's group site yesterday. They said to take a rubberband (I'd use a stout one) and put it around your rod just above the reel seat (6 inches or so) Then you cast the rod, set it in a spike and tuck some of the line coming off the reel under the rubberband then out though the guides. You can then open the bail of your reel. When a large fish hits, this will prevent you from losing your rod if your reel does not have a baitrunner feature.

BTW -- Does the greencart handle mean you have a green pier cart ? If so, I'd be interested in seeing a pic as I'm going to be assembling my own this spring.

Thanks,
Ex


----------



## Green Cart (May 14, 2002)

*Excalibur - You Came In Late (SMILE)*

I was famous for a while in Pier and Surf. Do a search on Green Cart. Also go to Photo Gallery and look up my pictures of 1st version Green Cart with 2 wheels and 6th version with four wheels.

Now BubbaBlue is having his 15 minutes fame regarding adding Roleez wheels to his Fish n' Mate.

So you now have two experts - BubbaBlue and me who will be happy to help you. But I have to warn you that my version is expensive  But come to think of it, BubbaBlue's version is expensive, too because he has to buy the Fish n' Mate while I only have to build my cart.  

There will be or should be friendly ribbing regarding these two versions  


http://pierandsurf.com/photopost/data/500/11391spspcart-med.jpg


----------



## shaggy (Jun 18, 2003)

Hey GC,

So as it may be, as the Jeep is as much a part of me and my fishing, so is that green cart of yours a part of you and your fishing. All I can say, it's nice to have a "friend", to depend on and enjoys what you do.

Have Jeep will travel


----------



## Excalibur (Oct 27, 2004)

*Hey Green Cart*

Thanks for the pics -- I looked through the threads and checked out both yours and BubbaBlue's carts.

I've been thinking that I'm going to drop $70 on an "industrial" garden cart at Lowes and then do some mods.

Here's a picture of the cart:
http://www.lowes.com/lkn?action=productDetail&productId=85609-28801-TC1840

The mods I'll definitely make are:
--Rodholders on front and back (cabela's PVC) mounted to wood. Wood attached to cart w/ bolts and wingnuts (allows pivot adjustment)
--Foam pipe insulation around the top rim on all 4 sides (less harsh on rods, etc.)
--Cutting board.

The tires are 13" pneumatic -- if this proves to be too difficult in loose sand, I may opt for creating a duallie -- longer axels, etc.

Any thoughts ? Have you seen anyone use this type of cart before ? Am I wasting my time/$ ?


----------



## Green Cart (May 14, 2002)

*Little Red Wagon*

The Lowe wagon really looks good, but you will have the same problem that I have had with my little red wagon, i.e., it will be hard to pull the wagon over the sand. Both my little red wagan and Lowe's wagon are great for pier/bridge fishing. Maybe the 13" Lowe wagon wheels will work better than my hmm, 10" wheels, I think. If you do wind up swapping the axles for longer axles in order to use the Roleez wheels, the wheels should be placed outside the wagon to keep the center of gravity low. But be warned that the wagon width would be increased a lots, and you are also talking about the price of 4 wheels. By the way, the Roleez wheels come in three sizes. Check out www.roleez.com 

Using Roleez wheels is the whole point of BubbaBlue's and mine conversion. But using the Lowe wagon will be cheaper than Fish n/ Mate or raw materials. Give it a try. Try the Lowe wagon over the sand to see if you like it. Hint - keep the load as light as possible which would make it easier to pull the wagon. In theory, I can load well over 1000 pounds in my Green Cart, but I will have some trouble pushing or pulling the Green Cart. In fact, I have been keeping the load as light as possible. I don't get carried away anymore trying to take everything including the kithcen sink. The whole idea is to make only one trip, the trip as pleasant as possible, and to use the wagon as your work station. I deem "the work station" the most important feature.


----------



## BubbaBlue (May 11, 2004)

Hey GC,
You are still the "Man". I got the idea to modify my Fish 'n Mate from *your *cart. 

Expense. Yeah, tell me about it. Just ordered the polyurethane versions yesterday. Found a deal, but they're still expensive.

Excalibur,
If you are planning on using the wagon on a pier, it'll be great, but soft sand will take some effort depending on the load. They make Roleez carts which will be a breeze on the sand, but because of the 4 wheels, it will be rough on the wallet.
.


----------



## Excalibur (Oct 27, 2004)

*Other mods*

I probably wouldn't go w/ the Roleez at the outset just due to the expense -- but I did have a couple of other ideas --

I thought about taking some 3/4 inch pine shelving and cutting it into a four pieces with rough dimensions of 30 inches by 6 inches -- I figure the I would then put each piece on my table saw and cut two slots running along the 30 inch side approximately one inch from each end --- so...Once I was finished, you'd see a 30 inch board with 1 inch of space, a slot, 4 inches, another slot and 1 more inch. I would then turn each of the 4 boards cross-wise and cut them down into 3 or 4 inch pieces.

After that, I would lightly deflate each tire -- one at a time enough so it was spongey. I planned on laying the wood pieces around the tire (slot side out) and seating heavy duty zip ties in both slots. Then reinflate the tire to firmly seat the tracks. When done, I would have changed the surface area of the tire to around 6 inches (due to my pine tracks) All in all, I figure this is kind of similar to the tracks on a tank w/ the exception that the tracks go on only one wheel -- instead of around the whole side.

Another thought was to use screweyes and links of stainless chain -- but that would be attempt #2. Either way, I'm doing it on the cheap. The chain/ screw eye way allows me immediate flexibility to go in sand (w/ tracks) vs pier (w/o tracks)

What do you think ?

Ex


----------



## Orest (Jul 28, 2003)

*Lowe's Wagon*

There is one person I know that use that type of wagon, James Williams aka LongRanger, he had to switch out the knobby tires for some slicks, no tread on them; the knobby's tend to plow the sand up in front of the tire. But the wagon worked for him.


----------



## Green Cart (May 14, 2002)

*Huh!*

Excalibur,

I reread your message several times about converting the little yellow (Lowe) wagon to a tank. I am trying to decide whether you are serious  or are being sarcastic.  

If you are serious,  you lost me in the wood track and chain tire method. If you are just being funny,  well, it is funny.

Also, I hestitate to post this reply because I don't know how you are going to take my reply as an insult  or in good humor.


----------



## Excalibur (Oct 27, 2004)

*No offense taken -- but I was serious...*

I didn't mean a tank in the sense that a track would run from wheel to wheel. (e.g. one long track on each side) I'm more or less talking about constructing individual tracks around each of the 4 tires. My guess is that it would allow me to increase their surface area relative to the sand.

I've got most of the materials on hand plus I have both a newborn daughter + a 21 month old (aka little chance of leaving the house anytime soon) So I may just give the tank idea a try -- What the hell ?

Last night I casually mentioned the idea of attending the Spring Fling to the Mrs. and the reception was luke warm but...I've still got time to chum the waters so to speak. We'll see.



Ex


----------



## Orest (Jul 28, 2003)

*Maybe you can*

shoot over for a couple hours when the young one take their nap. It all depends on far away you live, nothing in your profile. I know what you are going through, feels like a 20 pound ball of lead straped to each leg. It will get better.

You can bring the whole family for a couple of hours too.


----------



## Green Cart (May 14, 2002)

*If you are serious, then I can be serious, too*

Excalibur,

I have a suggestion. Check out the St. Augustine board where I also (ahem) made contributions. Click on below

http://floridasurffishing.net 

and then click on message board to the left. Do some research there. Look for the picture of the cart using sawed off drum barrels for wheels. I was thinking maybe you can try slipping the sawed off drum over the wheels with either the axle going throught the bottom or just putting the bottom outside the wheels.

Sorry that I am not giving you a direct link there, but you will have fun doing research over the St. Augustine board.


----------



## Orest (Jul 28, 2003)

*Gc*

I saw the pic's with the plastic drums bottoms for wheels, looks like a good idea; nothing like trying to reinvent the wheel.


----------



## BubbaBlue (May 11, 2004)

Excalibur,
I was waiting to see if you were serious too. 

Let us know how it works out... post some pictures too.
.


----------



## BubbaBlue (May 11, 2004)

Green Cart said:


> I have a suggestion. Check out the St. Augustine board where I also (ahem) made contributions. Click on below
> http://floridasurffishing.net
> and then click on message board to the left. Do some research there. Look for the picture of the cart using sawed off drum barrels for wheels. I was thinking maybe you can try slipping the sawed off drum over the wheels with either the axle going throught the bottom or just putting the bottom outside the wheels.


Thanks for the link GC. Interesting threads over there on the subject.

Here is the drum wheel cart. Neat idea.


----------



## Excalibur (Oct 27, 2004)

*Orest*

I'm located near Hunt Valley Maryland -- Matapeake is probably about an 1 hour / 15 mins for me -- I'm going to try and participate -- If I can, I'll bring some food.

Green Cart / Bubba Blue --
Thanks for the post of the drum wheels -- that's pretty cool too. Where can you buy plastic drums like that ?


----------



## BubbaBlue (May 11, 2004)

Excalibur said:


> Green Cart / Bubba Blue --
> Thanks for the post of the drum wheels -- that's pretty cool too. Where can you buy plastic drums like that ?


I have no clue. The picture was posted on http://floridasurffishing.net/
More info is over there. Do a search on "cart" and "drum".
.


----------



## toejam (Jan 28, 2005)

*Flower Pot Wheels*

Hello ciber fishers,, here is the forrunner of my drum wheels since you are talking about using the tires inflated inside of a structure. These are commerical plastic flower pots (15 gal i think) The fish&mate wheels fit just right... You can bet the farm it doesnt bog down in the sand but the larger DIA drum tops pull alot easier and niether do they sink in the solf sugar sand of PanHandle. Just thought you might like a looksee since the thread was headed that direction

Good Luck

http://www.torquedsolutions.com/images/toejam/modifiedCart.jpg


----------



## Green Cart (May 14, 2002)

*We Can Only Help You So Much*

Excalibur,

I know that I said BubbaBlue and I would help you, but you will also have to help yourself, too  but at least, we pointed you in the right direction. BubbaBlue and I have done lots of research on our own and tried to consolidate our results. For example, I learned about shaft collars from the St. Augustine board, but it was too late for me as I already have drilled holes in my axle. I passed this tip to Pier and Surf where BubblaBlue picked it up. However, drilling holes are still cheaper than shaft collars, but there are advantages and disadvantages of both methods. It is all part of the fun. Like I said before, I have done 6 major modifications before I am happy with my Green Cart. Of course, I can continue to make improvements such as adding a paper towel holder and toilet paper holder to the back of the Green Cart.


----------



## BubbaBlue (May 11, 2004)

Green Cart said:


> Of course, I can continue to make improvements such as adding a paper towel holder and toilet paper holder to the back of the Green Cart.


   
From now on, I need to watch which way you orient your cart.   
.


----------



## BAYFISHER (Jul 6, 2001)

*Braid*

I SUGGEST 30 OR BETTER powerpro or spider stealth when you choose your new rells or rods.


----------



## oldsalt (May 6, 2003)

BAYFISHER right??????yes??????ok?????


----------

